
Show HN: Skiplit - an iOS puzzle game where simple & impossible are synonyms - jojodmo
http://skiplit.com
======
yopedopeco
The site could use a little work but otherwise looks awesome

------
igamr22
Looks awesome. I just downloaded it!

